# Other tank question



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

:nod: 
sorry to keep buggn ya about tank questions...
I called around and looked around for a while yesterday and day before that.
I can build a tank, acrylic for .. well rounded up some, $400.00.
Tank size?
8" by 2" by 3"=48
there are 7.52 gal of water per cubic foot. 48x7.52=361.00 rounded up .04
so a 360 gal tank. 
Any takers?
do it?
no? 
why?

Thanks agian,
bobme


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Only $400 for 360g!! I would get it. That is very cheap! If you have enough space and money get.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

bobme said:


> I can build a tank, acrylic for .. well rounded up some, $400.00.
> Tank size?
> 8" by 2" by 3"=48


Thats alot of $$$ for a couple of inches.









I'd do it for the sake of being proud to have build my own tank. But I know I can get a 2nd hand for around the same or even less price. Hope you got the right tools and patience. Good Luck!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > I can build a tank, acrylic for .. well rounded up some, $400.00.
> ...


 heheh basterd!









Doh, i knew it was worng to! hehe oh well. Yea i might do it seems like fun and well worth it


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Let us know how you make out with teh tank if you decide to go for it


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

if you are a good craftsman, I would sure go for it


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i would do it if i were you 
hey when you get done you should pm me and let me know where you got the stuff and how you did it cuz i wannna build a big ass tank


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I will do








i get paid in 9 days.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Like Nate said, if you're skilled enough to built your own tank, I'd do it.
I for one would never trust my own craftsmanship....


----------

